
Face Surveillance Is Not the Solution to the Covid-19 Crisis - libertylocked
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/face-surveillance-not-solution-covid-19-crisis
======
tylerl
Uhhh, right... nobody thought that it was.

